# Building Homemade Milk Machine



## jekrymo

Hello all,

So I am in the process of putting together my own milking machine. I;ve been kinda using this website as my guide: http://smallholderhollow.com/projects/diy-milking-machine/
Currently I have the following:
6 CFM Vacuum pump
Surge Bucket w/ Pulsator in the lid 
Shells (I also have inflations/hoses but those are hand-me-downs that I need to replace. But since I have the originals getting replacements is a cinch)
Pressure Gauge
Regulator

I stopped by the local dairy store and thought I'd be able to get a few fittings for my pump and just be able to hook it up to the bucket and go. WRONG! The man I talked to said that in order for this set up to work (mind you he's not very familiar with this sort of homemade setup) I will also need:
PVC pipe/tube to make an air "tank" between the pump and bucket
A small drain to release excess water/milk from tank

This kind of makes sense to me, but I just really need help understanding how all that goes together. For example: how exactly does your PVC "tank" connect to your vacuum pump? How does your vacuum pump connect with your surge bucket? How and where do you install your regulator and pressure gauge? Is this whole setup I have in mind sounding right?

If anyone else has successful made a small portable machine like the one I'm describing please let share! Any pictures you can spare of how your milker goes together would be _greatly_ appreciated- I could really use some visual aids!
Thanks to all in advance!


----------



## Goat Town

Here's a link for setting up the Surge bucket. http://www.freewebs.com/cottoneyeddoes/buildingyourownmilker.htm

On this forum we've discussed Surge buckets many times. Just enter Surge in the search box in the upper left hand corner.


----------



## jdavenport

http://cottoneyeddoes.webs.com/buildingyourownmilker.htm

Here's the website you need with pictures. Also you can get an idea of how to wash everything here:

https://hambydairysupply.com/xcart/manuals/portablegoatmilker2013.pdf


----------



## punchiepal

You will find lots of info if you search the Dairy Goat Info section.


----------

